# Bulova Accutron 11



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Browsing as one does ,saw this and fell in love.

Accutron 2 Snorkel.



Bulova have fairly recently brought out a range based on old designs like the snorkel and the spaceview hummers in various colours.BUT its only the case that resembles the oldies. Movements are revised versions of the Precionists so I am led to believe.

The new movements are said to be a bit smaller and interestingly slightly less accurate by a few seconds a year so smaller cases can be used.

Obviously its still a quartz.

This model comes with ONE screw down crown for time setting but the top crown for rotating the inner bezel doesnt. Similarly the bottom crown has a tuning fork embossed but the top one doesnt. Penny pinching or what!!But still rated at 200 meters or 660feet like the hummer

Out of the box comes on a metal strap which is a combination of mesh and solid. There is no adjustment on the butterfly clasp itself so removing links and half links to fit is necessary. Dont really like metal anyway so straight on to thick black leather.

Size wise 45 x 45 with 22mm lugsand its a fair chunk of metal.

I love it but will have to sell a couple to make up the balance.

See what you think,the orange is more orange and the white more brilliant than the photos are showing


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

And if a Mod could change the title to BULOVA I would be delighted! thanks


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Not jealous at all. :thumbup:


----------



## webvan (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks for sharing, I've been keeping an eye on that one, it's on my list ! Odd bracelet combo indeed.


----------



## MrJones (Aug 24, 2014)

I've never understood the count up bezel with the danger zone highlighted at the beginning. Surly a count down makes more sense with the warning zone at the end?

Apart from that, it is a looked.


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Stupidly I forgot the best part,although Quartz the seconds hand genuinely sweeps ,no jumping, just like the tuning forks.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Let me know when you want to sell it Chris! :thumbup:

Someone needs to photograph it alongside the original.....


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> Let me know when you want to sell it Chris! :thumbup:
> 
> Someone needs to photograph it alongside the original.....


definately a keeper :inlove:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

I seem to have a thing about Bulova these days, thanks to this bleedin' forum... I've got 3 so far, including 2 Precisionist, and the next one on my radar is also a Bulova. That Accutron II is a beauty, wear it in health mate :thumbup:


----------



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)

I read somewhere that these Accutron II watches use Bulova's Precisionist movement (meaning that you get the same smooth, sweeping second hand that the original tuning fork models delivered) -- true?

<Whoops! I re-read your post, and you called it right out -- Precisionist movement! :tongue2: Now these watches got a whole lot more interesting to me ...)


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

PDXWatchCollector said:


> I read somewhere that these Accutron II watches use Bulova's Precisionist movement (meaning that you get the same smooth, sweeping second hand that the original tuning fork models delivered) -- true?
> 
> <Whoops! I re-read your post, and you called it right out -- Precisionist movement! :tongue2: Now these watches got a whole lot more interesting to me ...)


well yes sort of,not quite the same,needs a bit of research


----------



## blackwatch (Dec 29, 2014)

Nice watch m8,


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> Let me know when you want to sell it Chris! :thumbup:
> 
> Someone needs to photograph it alongside the original.....


Finally got around to doing it myself :yes:


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

smart :thumbup: yet another bloody one for the list :wallbash: :lol: :lol:


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

I love this and the blue version you had for sale. I'd have been tempted to keep both!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

lewjamben said:


> I love this and the blue version you had for sale. I'd have been tempted to keep both!


I quite agree


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Silver Hawk said:


> lewjamben said:
> 
> 
> > I love this and the blue version you had for sale. I'd have been tempted to keep both!
> ...


Lovely Paul!

It's a pity in a way that Quartz came along as a cheapie and ousted Electrics - - the Electric period produced some beautiful design icons in dials, hands and cases :yes:


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

I've been tempted by this, but as 40/42 is my optimum size sadly I have to pass.


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

Just cancelled my order.

Ordered with Nigel O'Hara in December and they promised Xmas delivery, their latest "promise" is end of March - I don't think so!

God knows when I'll get a refund.


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

I used Nigel O'Hara once - for a Seiko Solar - lured by their promise of a cheap price. After a wait and a couple of email exchanges, I just cancelled the order, told them I'd done it and asked for my money back. No problem. It took a week or so to get the refund paid, but they did do it. The watch was out of stock when I ordered it, but the web page didn't say so.

I reordered - from Amazon - for a few quid more and got it the next day!


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> Finally got around to doing it myself :yes:


It might just be the angle the photo's taken at but the new version looks massive next to the old one - how much bigger is it in reality? I like the new version but think I prefer the dial (two tone effect) & size of the older one.

Nice watch but not on my list - actually there's been nothing on my list since I bought my Prometheus earlier in the month - enjoy the watch :thumbup:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Beautiful I find the electronic era intriguing being born in the early 70's they remind me of the start of the space race :yes:


----------



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)

Wait -- did they actually use an expansion bracelet on the new model? :wallbash:

That would have to come off straight-away ...


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

PDXWatchCollector said:


> Wait -- did they actually use an expansion bracelet on the new model? :wallbash:
> 
> That would have to come off straight-away ..


No not expansion ,....mesh and links,barmy in my opinion


----------



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)

Oh! I see -- it's a concealed deployment buckle. Whew!!!


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

Will Fly said:


> I used Nigel O'Hara once - for a Seiko Solar - lured by their promise of a cheap price. After a wait and a couple of email exchanges, I just cancelled the order, told them I'd done it and asked for my money back. No problem. It took a week or so to get the refund paid, but they did do it. The watch was out of stock when I ordered it, but the web page didn't say so.
> 
> I reordered - from Amazon - for a few quid more and got it the next day!


Everything happens for a reason?

I got my refund so I was in a position to snap up the Accutron ii from sales corner complete with exactly the type of leather strap I was going to put it on.

Result.


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

handlehall said:


> ... so I was in a position to snap up the Accutron ii from sales corner complete with exactly the type of leather strap I was going to put it on.
> 
> Result.


:thumbsup:


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

very nice photos, nice collection. i have some questions on resetting the time rate on my quarts accutron wrist watch. thank you . vinn


----------



## Hulahoop (Nov 19, 2014)

looks much better on the milanese bracelet


----------



## Magnetchief (Jul 19, 2013)

That's a nice watch.

I kind of like these throwback designs.

Don't own any yet. Still too many original Accutrons to obtain.

I do have one watch with the same movement, precisionist. Has the same sweeping motion but I understand it's really 16 jumps per second. Too fast for the eye to detect so looks like a smooth transition.


----------

